# RV Parts Country (rvpartscountry dot com)



## sunsetair (May 12, 2016)

"...ITEMS ARE NON RETURNABLE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES... "

I know lots of people got items from RV Parts Country (rvpartscountry.com) and have no complaints. Things can be simple with them as Order-Pay-Ship-Receive. Any other path is a nightmare.

This is entry here is just a small caution about their customer service and return policy. 


My experience:

Order and Pay - seamless

Never provide tracking till call them in person even order conf email states buyer gets tracking number within 24-48 hours.

Item gets destroyed by shipping company. 

After bringing up this information to RV Parts Country in person, Sales department acknowledges it,  (sees info from shipping company), regrettably can't do anything about it, suggests email or call return department. Return dept hours is 8-11 Eastern. Yes, three hours.  While on hold, calls never gets picked up till 10:30 when message comes on that office is now closed call back normal business hours.

Email returns with "address invalid"

Days later contacted Paypal to dispute. Rather than getting a tracking number of new shipment from rv parts country, magically I immediately (within an hour) I get email from RVPartsCountry, that due to Paypal dispute, they requested shipping company to return replacement item to them.

They included their return policy in email for some reason that have nothing to do with this order as I'm not returning it: "...ITEMS ARE NON RETURNABLE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES... "


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (May 12, 2016)

They don't have the best reviews on Google either.


----------

